#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Zalinaz I Love Jumpstyle

## PHsound

Laatst een klus gedaan in de Zalinaz in Etten-Leur, de organisatie wou wat beter geluid. Daarom heb ik een Turbosound set daar weg gezet wat overigens goed uit kwam om mijn nieuwe set eens goed te testen.  :Big Grin:  

Wat stond er:

12x 21inch Turbosound Flashlight Sub
6x Turbosound Flashlight 
2x MC2 Amp rack
4x Turbosoud LMS700
1x DDA Interface (meen ik)

1x Pioneer DJM800




Links rechts stackje, afrokdoekje is overigens niet van mij  :Stick Out Tongue:  kwam de toko eigenaar mee aan zetten.



Overzicht.


Center cluster


Amprack MC2

Sfeer impressie :P

De reacties waren zowel van organisatie als van publiek erg positief, wat toch best wel wat is in zo'n zaal met zo'n kut akoestiek  :Frown:

----------


## sompi

processors op foto zijn LMSD6 en niet zoals vermeld LMS700

De LMS700 heeft ook bestaan bij turbosound ( was eigenlijk BSS omnidrive 2 in  8 uit)

Waarom eigenlijk 4 processors ? 2 is toch voldoende  . 1 links 1 rechts

----------


## CyberNBD

Gokje: Testen van een aantal processoren omdat sommige van deze XTAtjes nogal eens willen gaan stressen (in ieder geval bij ons hebben we dat al een paar keer voor mekaar gekregen met deze  :Stick Out Tongue:  ).

Of: Center cluster sub apart geprocessed, dan moet minimaal 1 van de 2 turbo racken stereo draaien en in originele turbo config heb je dan hoe dan ook 2 processoren per rack nodig ivm lemo-config.

Verder net klusje en net setje.  Dat t goed heeft geklonken hoef ik niet aan te twijfelen  :Wink:

----------


## TPL

Moet je ook niet aan twijfelen als Peter en Ik samen gaan gochelen :Stick Out Tongue:  

Centercluster stond niet appart geprocessed dit omdat ze op 1 dezelfde lijn staan en de zaal niet zo groot is om met diverse tijden in het laag te gaan werken. 

Ging goed aan die nacht inderdaad iedereen keek opeens happy (wat ik me ook heel goed kan voorstellen als je de huis PA ziet)

En tja de acoustiek in die toko is niet optimaal een hoop kaal beton en glas. Maar door wat richt werk werd de afstraling tog zo dat het minimaal deze harde vlakken berijkt. 

Idd cyber, die extra XTA's lagen er meer om te testen. 

Maar het is een vet setje, en dat hoor je mij niet snel zeggen (de mensen die mij kennen weten dat wel)

----------


## s142918

Slechter dan normaal kun je het inderdaad moeilijk maken. Geen idee of dat door het budget of de installateur komt, maar dat je over zoiets tevreden kunt zijn is me een raadsel. Hopelijk staat jou setje er dan vaker, dan wordt 't misschien nog eens wat. Overtuig dhr. P maar van de aanschaf, hoewel dat een beetje wishfull thinking zal zijn  :Wink:  


Nu nog een upgrade van de LJ; als dat tenminste nog steeds dat figuur zonder enige band met de muziek is. Die moet eens les gaan nemen juist over de grens, daar kunnen ze dat beter. Kortom: roep nog maar eens als je er een setje neerzet, maar dan wel op een avond met normale muziek :P

----------


## PHsound

De LJ Ben ik ook in de Zalinaz maardat doe ik met meerdere heb daar geen zin in om ieder weekend knoppen te douwen.
Wel vraag ik me af welke avonden je bedoeld / geweest bent.
Als je er eens bent en je ziet me staan jongen met de blauwe jas op de foto.

Kom is een praatje maken, dan laat ik je zien waarom de lichtshow er zo vertieft uitziet.

----------


## R. den Ridder

Zal je baas leuk vinden als je zijn eigen materiaal loopt af te z**ken ;-)
Wat niet wegneemt dat er daar idd aardig wat vreemde zaken langskomen, zoals die scannerwall met de budgetserie van martin..dat ding heeft vanaf week een al te kampen met spots die niet doen wat ze moeten doen, of gewoon niks doen. Bij Wipneus en pim hingen er ook een stapel mac's in de error boven de dansvloer en was de eigenaar zelf op een gegeven moment het licht aan het doen. Leek er op dat de LJ van dienst voor het eerst met die MAxim werkte, zo weinig deed hij ermee..

Gelukkig lopen die jumpstylefeesten lekker, anders was het volgens mij al een gelopen zaak geweest daar :-)

----------


## DJ Remmie

> De LJ Ben ik ook in de Zalinaz maardat doe ik met meerdere heb daar geen zin in om ieder weekend knoppen te douwen.
> Wel vraag ik me af welke avonden je bedoeld / geweest bent.
> Als je er eens bent en je ziet me staan jongen met de blauwe jas op de foto.
> 
> Kom is een praatje maken, dan laat ik je zien hoe slecht het nog meer is geinstaleerd en waarom de lichtshow er zo vertieft uitziet.



zou je dat hier ook eens willen neer zetten, ben ook een aantal keer in zalinaz geweest en ben ook niet over alles te spreken. :EEK!:  

wat vind jij er allemaal slecht aan ?

----------


## PHsound

even voor de goede orde!

Mijn baas weet dat ik het totaal niet eens ben met het huis systeem zowel licht als geluid.
Ik vertel het hem iederweekend weer  :Wink: 

En of tie dat erg vind neem aan van wel maar zoals als gezegd alles werkt er half of niet!
ik telde 5 a 8 maanden geleden 3 kapotte maccen. die doen het overigens nog steeds niet.

Of je staat een show te draaien en alles nokt ermee... Pc die uitvalt.

Of je Progjes zijn weg en je kan het maar uitzoeken met Martin lj live pielen...

Ik zou bijv. een cursus krijgen over Martin LJ, nog steeds niet gehad ik kan dus niets patchen en dergelijke.

Of nog beter show bezig alle maccen stoppen ermee en geven HOT HOT HOT aan. En geven vervolgens geen dmx meer door aan de rest.
Dus sta je daar met maccen waar de stof plukken uitvallen.
Waarvan je al maanden zegt dat er onderhoud gepleegd moet gaan worden ivm kapotte lampen en brandgevaar.

Nee ik vind het knap wat sommige jongens daar nog voor elkaar krijgen, zonder enige kennis of hulp.

Wipneus en pim heb ik helaas nog niet gedaan dat was een Tom die dat gedaan heeft, en idd nog nooit op een maxim gewerkt. waar hij dus het systeem niet eigen op kan maken.

En jullie hebben gelijk als het er niet top en geweldig uitziet, maar wil de eigenaar dat wel zou hij een echte LJ moeten huren dioe waarschijnlijk te veel knaken kost.

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Heb John eens aan de lijn gehad daar, dat hij opzoek was naar LJ, maar budget wat er was, was niet al te groot.... verder dus ook nix mee gedaan.

Leek me verder wel een aardige kerel, maar vertellen wat en hoe in die discotheek hing kon hij niet, snapte hij niet, was te technisch voor hem.....

----------


## kaashema

> De LJ Ben ik ook in de Zalinaz maardat doe ik met meerdere heb daar geen zin in om ieder weekend knoppen te douwen.
> Wel vraag ik me af welke avonden je bedoeld / geweest bent.
> Als je er eens bent en je ziet me staan jongen met de blauwe jas op de foto.
> 
> Kom is een praatje maken, dan laat ik je zien hoe slecht het nog meer is geinstaleerd en waarom de lichtshow er zo vertieft uitziet.



Vind het wel een beetje heldhaftig dat je dat zo nu zegt, ik heb je daar een aantal weken terug snel wat dingetjes uitgelegd van lightjockey. Waarbij je overigens ook aangaf dat je al aardig wat kennis van lightjockey hebt en er aardig mee overweg kunt. Je zegt in een ander bericht dingen over patchen ed. dit kunt je zo terugzoeken in de helpfunctie en in de manual dus ik heb een beetje het idee dat je er niet echt moeite voor wilt doen om de situatie werkbaar te maken en geen moeite wilt doen om een mooie show neer te zetten.

Dat was voor de productie van Disney benelux wat in Zalinaz was. Ik denk dat je je in dat geval beter bezig kunt houden met geluid want ik merkte die dag in iedergeval dat je geen moeite had genomen om je voor te bereiden op wat er die avond komen ging.

Ik ben het met je eens dat alles wat er hangt aardig onderhoud nodig heeft, dat is ook de rede dat er maandag wordt begonnen met alle koppen uit het dak te trekken en deze krijgen allemaal een servicebeurt. (omdat er nu eindelijk wel budget voor vrijgemaakt is)

Overigens vind ik het heel triest dat je zegt dat het bedrijf wat alles geleverd heeft (waar ik ook werk) de lichttafel (computer) hoe je het ook wilt noemen slecht geinstalleerd/geplaatst heeft, want dit heeft Zalinaz zelf gedaan.

Het is dat ik zo ver weg woon anders zou ik je graag een weekend laten zien wat er allemaal mogelijk is met het systeem wat er hangt.

Dan nog even iets over niet mijn vakgebied maar ik wil het wel even gezegd hebben:
Over het geluid is al heel lang gepraat, en nog steeds, het zit in de akoestiek van de locatie. De architect die Zalinaz ontworpen heeft had nog nooit een discotheek ontworpen (ookal verklaarde hij van wel) daar is het heel erg fout gegaan. en bij het creeren van vlakken en het gebruik van materialen. Diverse andere (onafhankelijke)bedrijven hebben akoestieke tests gedaan op de locatie en komen allemaal op hetzelfde probleem uit.

al met al:
Het klinkt nu misschien een beetje als een persoonlijke aanval (en zo is het niet bedoeld) maar ik vind het gewoon niet kunnen dat je dit allemaal plaatst terwijl je ook zelf bij je baas aan de bel kunt trekken en dingen doordrukken. lutk dat niet zul je het maximale uit de set moeten halen die er is. en zeker dat je bepaalde dingen niet kunt zeggen als je niet weet wat er allemaal speelt.

----------


## R. den Ridder

Het is in mijn ogen vrij simpel. een tent als de Zalinaz heeft een vaste LJ nodig die daar twee dagen in de week vast staat, en bijv. een dag mag gebruiken om het materiaal te servicen. als je op zo'n tent daar geen budget voor wil vrijmaken liggen je prioriteiten verkeerd...dat iemand die er een paar keer staat dan geen zin heeft om de tafel in zijn geheel te leren kennen is in mijn ogen best logisch.
Als de eigenaar een goede technicus zoekt mag hij me altijd bellen, maar dan wel met bijbehorend onderhoudsbudget en salariering.

En een geluidsontwerp is afgestemd op een locatie, dat dat een akoestisch lastige klus is, dat is dan jammer, maar ligt bij het bedrijf die een set adviseert; die EV set had er dus nooit mogen staan vanaf dag 1, of tenminste; nadat duidelijk was geworden dat het ruk is voor Jumpstyle had het aangepast moeten worden. Overigens vind ik het zelf wel meevallen, de set klinkt op zich niet slecht, alleen zouden de DJ's ook eens moeten leren dat ROOD op de vu-meter niet de bedoeling is, was bij Wipneus en pim echt een drama.

maarreh..flamen..Gezellig! laten we lief zijn voor elkaar. MJsound zal zeker zijn best doen om de toko technisch online te houden, en gebonden zijn aan budgetten, maar dat neemt niet weg dat er verantwoordelijk met de techniek omgegaan zou moeten worden; vaste crew zoals in alle andere megadancings is dan het begin.

----------


## PHsound

Om even een reactie te geven op kaashema,

Ik wil het systeem echt niet afzeiken wat er hangt ik bedoel met het licht wat er hangt kun je echt leuke dingen doen.
Ik zie het dus ook niet als personelijke aanval. Maar ik wil je het graag personelijk nog eens uitleggen. wat er scheelt en wat fijn zou zijn als dat anders geweest zou zijn.





> Vind het wel een beetje heldhaftig dat je dat zo nu zegt, ik heb je daar een aantal weken terug snel wat dingetjes uitgelegd van lightjockey. Waarbij je overigens ook aangaf dat je al aardig wat kennis van lightjockey hebt en er aardig mee overweg kunt. Je zegt in een ander bericht dingen over patchen ed. dit kunt je zo terugzoeken in de helpfunctie en in de manual dus ik heb een beetje het idee dat je er niet echt moeite voor wilt doen om de situatie werkbaar te maken en geen moeite wilt doen om een mooie show neer te zetten.



Ik weet niet wat je over Patchen bedoeld. mss dat het oude berichten zijn, maar ik zoek het even na  :Wink: 
Dat ik geen moeite wil doen op dit moment klopt... dit omdat ik daar binen ben gekomen op een vreemde manier, sinds toen deed alles het half qua lampjes en pc die ik niet snapte.
De uitleg van jou was snel kort maar krachtig ging me even te snel om het te snappen. Ik heb daarom al enkele keren gevraagd om een Cursus voor LJ omn alles goed te snappen. (maar daar is geen budget voor denk ik.)





> Dat was voor de productie van Disney benelux wat in Zalinaz was. Ik denk dat je je in dat geval beter bezig kunt houden met geluid want ik merkte die dag in iedergeval dat je geen moeite had genomen om je voor te bereiden op wat er die avond komen ging.



Wat je klopt is idd. waar, en ik denk dat dat begrijpelijk is als je de avond van te voren gebeld word met de vraag zeg morgen kun je dan?
Geen idee wat het was een bedrijfsfeest was mij gezegd.

Ik heb geen overleg gehad op die 5 min over kleuren combi's na.





> Ik ben het met je eens dat alles wat er hangt aardig onderhoud nodig heeft, dat is ook de rede dat er maandag wordt begonnen met alle koppen uit het dak te trekken en deze krijgen allemaal een servicebeurt. (omdat er nu eindelijk wel budget voor vrijgemaakt is)



Daar ben ik ook erg blij om, en ik ga je dan ook zeker zien  :Wink: 





> Overigens vind ik het heel triest dat je zegt dat het bedrijf wat alles geleverd heeft (waar ik ook werk) de lichttafel (computer) hoe je het ook wilt noemen slecht geinstalleerd/geplaatst heeft, want dit heeft Zalinaz zelf gedaan.



Daar heb ik geen idee van maar ik neem aan dat het bedrijf dat het inricht ook de sturing plaatst. en het zo makelijk mogelijk inrich qua bediening mbt muis toetsenbord etc.





> Het is dat ik zo ver weg woon anders zou ik je graag een weekend laten zien wat er allemaal mogelijk is met het systeem wat er hangt.



Dat heb ik je vorige keer ook gezegd dat ik dat zeer opprijs zou stellen.





> Dan nog even iets over niet mijn vakgebied maar ik wil het wel even gezegd hebben:
> Over het geluid is al heel lang gepraat, en nog steeds, het zit in de akoestiek van de locatie. De architect die Zalinaz ontworpen heeft had nog nooit een discotheek ontworpen (ookal verklaarde hij van wel) daar is het heel erg fout gegaan. en bij het creeren van vlakken en het gebruik van materialen. Diverse andere (onafhankelijke)bedrijven hebben akoestieke tests gedaan op de locatie en komen allemaal op hetzelfde probleem uit.



Over het geluid kan ik het toch echt niet met je eens zijn.
De akkoestiek is idd. erg slecht wat niet jullie fout is, maar ik denk dat het zeker beter kan. Met de mss de zelfde speakers of andere.
Wij hadden het goed voor elkaar, maar heb er ook vaak andere bedrijven problemen mee horen hebben.





> al met al:
> Het klinkt nu misschien een beetje als een persoonlijke aanval (en zo is het niet bedoeld) maar ik vind het gewoon niet kunnen dat je dit allemaal plaatst terwijl je ook zelf bij je baas aan de bel kunt trekken en dingen doordrukken. lutk dat niet zul je het maximale uit de set moeten halen die er is. en zeker dat je bepaalde dingen niet kunt zeggen als je niet weet wat er allemaal speelt.



Aan de bel trekken doe ik al iederweekend. maar dat heeft weinig zin gehad tot nu toe. Het maximale wil ik zeker uit de set halen maar daarvoor zou ik zooo graag martin LJ cursus willen hebben.
Dat ik dingen gezegd heb waarvan ik niets wist neem ik idd. terug al denk ik dat het wel juist is wat ik heb gezegd.
Op een forum heb je discussies, en er waren reacties over het licht daarom heb ik het uitgelegd.

Mss wat te heldhaftig maar wel zoals het is.

Maar nogmaals het is geen aanval naar jou of naar het bedrijf...
Verder ziet het er gewoon goed uit.

----------


## Charly

Hoi,

Even een kleine opmerking.
Ik werk al 11 jaar met Turbosound Flash/Flood, dus misschien weet ik er wel iets van af ;-)
Flashlight met zijn 25 graden spreiding is bedoeld als longtrow systeem. Denk aan arena's en grote festivals. Floodlight heeft dezelfde componenten, maar andere hoorns, en heeft een spreiding van 50 graden. bovendien gaan ze niet zo hard, en zijn ze dus bedoeld voor kleinere zalen of in- en outfill in combinatie met Flashlight.
Voor de kleine zaal waar dit setje stond, lijkt Floodlight me dus toch een betere keuze. Drie kastjes Flashlight naast elkaar geeft namelijk slechts 3x 25= maximaal 75 graden spreiding. Zoals de kasten gestacked stonden zullen er dus zeker gaten gezeten hebben tussen de kasten, en dus een zeer ongelijke spreiding van het geluid. Met Floodlight zou dat veel beter geweest zijn. Bovendien is het geluidsveld zo vlak voor de luidsprekers helemaal niet netjes bij Flashlight. Reken maar op een meter of 5 voor je een volledige klank hoort. (Al valt dat met een Flood ook wel redelijk tegen op 1 meter.) Je hoort me niets zeggen over de kwaliteit van je set, maar het gebruik ervan kan beter! Lees anders maar eens de handleiding van de Falshlights, je vind ze op de website van turbosound.

Just my 0.02.

Karel.

----------


## CyberNBD

Dat flash vooral bedoeld is voor grote afstanden is inderdaad bekend. Maar wij hebben ze zelf ook al in enkele situaties toegepast waarbij "in theorie" floodlights zouden moeten staan.
Denk aan een smalle wat diepere zaal, niet per se zoo diep dat flood het niet zou redden. Echter wel zo smal dat 2 floods langs mekaar al vrij kritisch zou worden omdat je dan moet gaan overlappen of tegen de zijwanden gaat ketsen. En waar het wel flink volume moet hebben zodat 1 flood niet volstaat. In die gevallen is bij ons al met enige regelmaat de keuze gevallen op flash. Puur vanwege het feit dat je meer kasten kwijtkan in eenzelfde spreiding en dus meer volume kan maken.
Tot nu toe is dat eigenlijk altijd prima gegaan. De enige plek waar we het idee hadden dat flood misschien ook wel had volstaan was op SuperSunday http://www.forums.licht-geluid.nl/fo...persunday.html en dan in de kleine zaal. Maar dat had ook te maken met het terugketsen tegen de achterwand bij gebruik van de flashen. Aan de andere kant zit je ook niet te wachten op floods die de hele avond op hun staart getrapt worden, wat hier waarschijnlijk wel het geval geweest was bij gebruik van 4 floods per kant.


Gezien de muziekstijl van het feestje in dit topic zou dit ook een bewuste keuze geweest kunnen zijn, zeker als je de zijpaden en barren wil sparen van een flinke bak herrie. Met floods zou je hier maximaal 2 kasten per kant kwijt gekund hebben en dan kwam je qua spreiding wellicht ook nog een redelijk stuk in de zijpaden langs de dansvloer.
Aannemende dat men de zijpaden wilde sparen van een flinke bak herrie, en dat het echt hard moest, lijkt me in dat opzicht de keuze voor flash nog niet eens zo gek. Dat de gaten tussen de kasten wel erg groot zijn was mij ook al opgevallen, maar dat had ik persoonlijk opgelost door de buitenste kasten op zn max recht naar voor te richten en niet naar buiten, de rest dan naar binnen waaieren met de juiste hoeken. Alleen opletten dat het gat vooraan vlak voor het podium niet te groot wordt.


Daarnaast is 75 graden spreiding zo gek nog niet naar mijn idee. Een beetje standaard stand-alone topkast komt niet verder dan 60 graden, en wordt toch vaak in z'n eentje toegepast. Zolang je geen extreem brede zaal hebt natuurlijk. (Wat dit ook niet is zonder zijpaden).

----------


## sjoerd

vraagje; waarom kun je dan de toppen dan niet op  elkaar zetten ipv naast elkaar als je de spreiding niet te groot wilt hebben? dan heb je dat probleem toch niet meer?

----------


## CyberNBD

Dat heeft weinig nut in zalen zoals dit.  Dan sta je met de bovenste top ook alleen maar over het publiek te blazen tegen de achterwand aan te ketsen. Verder heb je ook nog je verticale spreiding om rekening mee te houden.  Een manier om dit te doen is de onderste top naar beneden te kantelen voor het voorste deel van de zaal en de bovenste top richting het achterste deel te richten dus vaak bijna recht vooruit.  Maar je blijft met de diepte van de zaal zitten, dat soort dingen worden pas handig en nuttig bij zalen ter grootte/diepte van een sporthal etc.

----------


## PHsound

Wat Charly zegt klopt als een bus.

Ik merkte idd dat ik 2 infills tekort kwam, deze heb ik er ook gelijk bij gekocht om het compleet te maken.

De keuze flash is voor mij redelijk simpel dat is wat ik heb.
en wat cyber hier uitlegt klopt als een bus.
de barren wou ik praktisch stil houden, netals gangpaden omdat dit te veel reflecties gaf.

Jammer dat ik flood niet met flash mee kan laten draaien anders was een floodje als binnenste kast leuk geweest.

----------


## sompi

en waarom kan je flood niet laten bijdraaien ?

Wij doen dit altijd 

je had toch processors teveel . 
wij hebben monoracks gemaakt om infills mee aan te sturen 

1 Lab 6400 en 1 Lab 3400 in een rackje in combi met LMSD6

----------


## Rolandino

het is en blijft een ruimte met een moeilijke acoustic.

ook kun je deze set niet vergelijken met wat er standaard binnen hangt 

4X RX212 met 4X Xsub ( geloof ik ) van EV

Dit kun je zowieso niet vergelijken met de set van Turbo die binnen stond 

Edit mod; Ben je de laatste die door heeft dat ik al reeds twee keer een bericht heb weggehakt?!?

----------


## CyberNBD

Floodje op dezelfde processing/versterkerkanalen als flash gaat niet lukken nee.  Maar je had 2 topracks dus 1 rack per kant en dan 1 kantje van het rack Flash en andere kant Infill is hier wel een handige oplossing voor als je max 3 flash de kant hebt.  Anders bieden monorackjes inderdaad een uitkomst.  Wij hebben die met 1250/750/D6, zowel mono 4-weg als stereo 2-weg te gebruiken.  Kan je ook nog es kleine setjes of 2-weg monitors mee draaien.

----------


## cobi

> even voor de goede orde!
> 
> Mijn baas weet dat ik het totaal niet eens ben met het huis systeem zowel licht als geluid.
> Ik vertel het hem iederweekend weer 
> 
> En of tie dat erg vind neem aan van wel maar zoals als gezegd alles werkt er half of niet!
> ik telde 5 a 8 maanden geleden 3 kapotte maccen. die doen het overigens nog steeds niet.
> 
> Of je staat een show te draaien en alles nokt ermee... Pc die uitvalt.
> ...



Ach ja, als je mannetjes achter de lichttafel hebt staan die op een forum verkondigen dat hun baas/opdrachtgever slechte spullen heeft...

Ja dan zou ik ook niet naar deze mannetjes luisteren denk ik. :Smile:

----------


## Rolandino

ach ja het is en blijft een tent met een verhaal erachter wat in de toekomst niet echt positief wordt.

idd eigenaar laat alles achter in onderhoud en er wordt niet geluisterd naar diegene die er mee moet werken.

met als resultaat dat er een berg kapotte of niet 100% funktionerende verlichting / geluid hangt.

Ondanks dat Zalinas hard knokt om aan de weg te komen blijft de eigenaar een onervaren persoon in deze wereld.

( GEEN ) Geld speelt wel degelijk een grote rol en Zalinas staat niet voor niets al meer als een jaar te koop voor TEVEEL GELD !

----------


## AJB

Even mijn korte bijdrage over het discotheeklicht:

- Je moet je als lightjockey bezig houden met het optimaal gebruiken van de aanwezig installatie. In Time-Out heb ik 450 moving lights, als de laatste kapot gaat ben ik naar huis. TOT die tijd, zul je toch echt je best moeten doen om er iets moois van te maken. Als je in deze business verder wilt zul je ook moeten bedenken dat bepaalde negativiteit jegens je opdrachtegever niet zal bijdragen in nieuwe klanten.
- In Time-Out hebben we 1 Fulltime onderhoudstechnicus, 2 Hoofd operators voor de grote zalen, 1 Stand-IN Hoofd operator, en nog een aantal boyz voor de kleine zaal. Persoonlijk draag ik er zorg voor dat mijn collega's up to date blijven, regelmatig oefenen met de materialen, en dat iedereen op optimale wijze kan werken met onze (zeer complexe) installatie. 
- Discotheken moeten ALTIJD updaten en vernieuwen, anders loopt je tent dood. Probeer dan ook om met kleine zaken een toevoeging te bedenken. Ga niet uit van wat er allemaal NIET werkt, maar wat je kunt doen met materialen die WEL werken.

Lightjockey is in de kern een ruksysteem, maar je zult het er mee moeten doen: OEFENEN DUS! Als je baas ooit centjes heeft gespaard kun je een echte lichttafel kopen, maar daarvoor geldt dan opnieuw: OEFENEN!

----------


## burrnout

ik ben met laaste helemaal eens, wil je verder komen zul je moeten oefenen en zelf tijd in moeten steken. ik heb een tijd lang gewerkt bij discotheek Q-nation, en daar ging ook steeds licht kapot, maar door simpel in handleidingen te kijken kun je al zelf basic onderhoud aan aparatuur doen, wedden dat je baas dat niet erg vind als je dat doet, tenslotte jij bent bezig met je licht je staat zelf te ergereren waarom zelf dan niet iets aan doen. je moet ergens een keer beginnen. tip miss voor je baas als hij ooit een nieuwe( of echte) lichttafel wilt kopen. laat hem een avolights pearl aanschaffen, que prijs/kwaliteit verhouding zijn deze tafels super, kun je dan ook eindelijk alles uit je scanner muur halen.  :Wink: 

paulus

----------


## Outline

[LEFT]En weer een kadaver waar zelfs Bones niks meer me kan. Tenzij er iemand een update heeft?...[/LEFT]

----------

